# Albino Deer



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I am not a hunter, but a friend of mine sent me these photos today. The story goes that the deer ran in front of a car and at first glance the driver thought it was a goat. He somehow managed to capture it, took it home and feed it with a baby bottle. He eventually turned it over to the local game authorities, but took a couple of pictures first. I have never seen anything like this...I just wanted to share these pictures with you.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

that is really cool!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

I have seen this somewhere before. That is a beautiful animal isn't it!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have too. I read this last year by another person that claimed he saw it. Same pictures too.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

That would be a neat pet.  Nice pic


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice pics! Here are a couple neat pics of a piebald whitetail that a friend e-mailed me today. I don't know where they were taken.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Definitley a cool picture. I would love to see an albino deer in the wild. I have heard that it is bad luck to harvest an albino deer. Call it an urban legend if you will.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

DaleM said:


> I have too. I read this last year by another person that claimed he saw it. Same pictures too.


Yeap guys I've read this on OGF before. Must be like the old Catfish w/ the basketball thing that gets passed around in email. These are really cool pics though.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Fishstix I have passed on an albino this year, it's bad mojo


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I saw a Piebald doe on Wed. Its left front leg was all white, but the rest of it seemed to be normal color. It was near dusk and at about 75 yards. Had a fawn with it that looked normal.

lg_mouth


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Not good to take 'em when they're that young. People think they're abandoned,
but their mother is usually nearby.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

that's an awesome picture! here's a picture that one of my professors distributed at some point in the past.....I've kept it for my own use in class. another beautiful animal!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Ted Nugent once saw a Great White Buffalo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

I wonder how it tasted?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> I wonder how it tasted?


Like chicken.....


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Those two pictures of that baby albino have made me decide to never hunt deer again.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> Like chicken.....



or the other white meat


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> Those two pictures of that baby albino have made me decide to never hunt deer again.


Can you show me your spots then???? LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cool pictures.

i remember when i was a very young boy my father would take me and my 2 brothers to the family deer camp outside clarion, pa. it was called "camp lookout the way" it was on the side of a moutain and every year there would be at least one some times 2 albino deer hanging in the trees come hunts end. i cant remember any being solid white but i do remember alot of them that were bloched with large white patches. i just wonder now that im older if maybe it was heritary. like a family of deer running in the area year after year? same string of dna??


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Fishstix said:


> Definitley a cool picture. I would love to see an albino deer in the wild. I have heard that it is bad luck to harvest an albino deer. Call it an urban legend if you will.


Not "urban" legend.....The Native Americans looked upon them as Gods, or the Great Spirit.


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

many hunters have also told me the urban legend i was told if u kill one u will have years of bad luck hunting.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I wonder if there's any such thing as a "brown albino"  I think I may have shot one, because I've had about 10 years of bad luck hunting!


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

heres my full body mount when i get him


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

fugarwi7 said:


> I am not a hunter, but a friend of mine sent me these photos today.


Here is the info from Snopes.com 

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/albinodeer.asp


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks H2O...that was the article my friend sent with the photos.

Still pretty cool since it is such a rare occurence in nature, and then to be fortunate enough to have a few photos!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

psychobubba said:


> heres my full body mount when i get him


thats a game buck lol it from a game


----------

